# Team W.A.H.O.O. 2 for 2 Saturday on the C-Horse



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Left out by 5AM from Bahia Mar to hit the pass before sunrise and get lines in around 8.
Fished scattered slicks and light foam lines in a clear green about 25 to 35 miles south. Seas calmed to 1 footers as the day went on. Both hoos caught in an hour before high noon. Crewed by _eagle eyes_ Cap’n Shaggy, _A-Dog_ doing the deck, _Ice Man_- Wheeler the Reeler and a buddy with the boat _problem_.
Weehoo about 17 lbs. and the hoo-stud was 51 lbs.

Video added: Wahoo Fishing on the Edge

https://youtu.be/_YNHwkcv6k4


----------



## Walton County (Aug 23, 2016)

Very nice. We dragged baits for a bit up to about 35 miles out of Destin. Never found any good looking water and very little life was found.


----------



## hebegb again (Oct 9, 2017)

Nice catch! What were you dragging?


----------



## WAHOOU39 (Jan 14, 2008)

Tuna Tango made byJeff Dangelmajer and a ballyhoo....awesome surface bite!


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

pretty work.
thanks for sharing.
catch 'em up.


----------



## DISANTO (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job team wahoo!


----------



## Michael f sights (Jun 19, 2012)

Nice 'Hoo's !!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Way ta get it done on some good hooters!


----------



## Reelbait (Mar 3, 2013)

Added new video in original post and here.
https://youtu.be/_YNHwkcv6k4


----------



## Solace (Apr 23, 2009)

Very nice Hoo


----------



## JRBarton (Mar 20, 2013)

Nice 'hoo gentlemen. When's dinner? lol


----------



## how2fish (Jan 21, 2008)

Very nice Hoo Congrats...damn I have to go fishing soon !! :notworthy:


----------

